

Scheme Project that People will Find Use For? - sicpguy

I'm currently going through SICP (in chapter 4 now) and I'd like to start a 3-4 month project but I'm not sure what project to start building.<p>I know the answer is "scratch your itch" but I find that I don't usually have any itches. Usually, my main motivator is people using the project (ie. my main motivator is customers). I don't have a lot of experience in the LISP world so I'm wondering what project would be useful for the community right now. I'm using Racket btw.<p>Thanks for all the suggestions.
======
lfborjas
Something like wsgi/rack/ring would be cool (actually, ring could be your
inspiration: <https://github.com/mmcgrana/ring> )

